# Indigo enjoying some Winter's Sun and other new photo's of Beautiful Indigo.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!!! Indigo enjoyed a short time out in the Winter's sun it is back to summer for us for a little while so Indi thought he would lap up the sun. I have some other beautiful photo's of him to share. My mum stayed with me while i was soaking up the sun and when it got to hot my mum brought me back inside. My mum is so good to me i love and adore her so very much.

Where are you Mum


Watching out the window.


Play time


Im coming mum




Looking out the window


Ohhh Mum what do you have that is good to eat..




Indi enjoying a Winter's summer's day.












Enjoying the view.


Thank you for stopping by..


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh Indi is so handsome as always  such beautiful pictures of him.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> Oh Indi is so handsome as always  such beautiful pictures of him.


Thank you Niamhf.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad you and Indi had a good time out in the sun! He sure loves to have his picture taken and always looks splendid on them.


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

*beautiful pictures  Indi is such a pretty boy *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> I'm glad you and Indi had a good time out in the sun! He sure loves to have his picture taken and always looks splendid on them.


Thank you Aluz. Indi had a great time in the sun it is still warm and he has been out again... Hope it doesn't get to cold. Can't take him out in the cold to get a chill..



skastle said:


> *beautiful pictures  Indi is such a pretty boy *


Thank you Stacey.. You are so kind.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Missed a photo of Indi.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Indi looking very handsome as usual. He is certainly enjoying the sun. He has too keep an eye on what is going on in the district.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

Indi is always such a stunner.  Nice to see him in the sunshine!


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Your photos of Indi are always beautiful, Lyn! He really strikes great poses. 
He is such a handsome, proud, distinguished looking fellow. He looked like he really enjoyed his sunbath.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful photos,Lyn!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Indi looks as handsome as ever in your latest photos, Lyn!
And, he appears to be quite proud of having an outing in the sunshine. 
Lovely!*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Love the outdoor photos of Indi, Lyn. The sun really shows the fine brilliance of Indi's colors.:thumbsup:


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

he is a cutie for sure


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Everyone.... Ill reply back to everyone when i come back from going up town i have had a busy day...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, Indi is just so handsome in each and every one of his photos! Happy winter, glad he's enjoying it 
Thank you so much for posting, we love Indigo and Lyn!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Aww, Indi is just so handsome in each and every one of his photos! Happy winter, glad he's enjoying it
> Thank you so much for posting, we love Indigo and Lyn!!


Thank you StarlingWings.. Yes Indi is very happy with us...


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

He's one of the most handsome budgies ever! He's such a proud looking little guy x


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Indi is such a Handsome little chap...love the photo where he is checking out what you are eating...very inquisitive!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Brienne said:


> Indi is such a Handsome little chap...love the photo where he is checking out what you are eating...very inquisitive!


Thank you Susan...I like those photo's to they look so funny he thinks he is a human..


----------



## Celyia (Sep 16, 2014)

He's such a sweet little guy and such a pretty bird. I adore these pictures: you can see how much love there is in each one.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Celyia said:


> He's such a sweet little guy and such a pretty bird. I adore these pictures: you can see how much love there is in each one.


Thank you so very much. I love Indigo so much..


----------

